# Great Mushroom Find



## larry_stewart (Mar 7, 2018)

No questions here.

I was in Philadelphia this past weekend and visited the Reading Terminal Market  ( as I always do).

For those who have never been to this market before, its located right in the center of the city and are about 80 merchants ( primarily a wide variety of food vendors).

https://readingterminalmarket.org

I came across this gem:


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lovely.  Wish we had one of those.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 7, 2018)

I may never view a still life/ fruit bowl the same way again.  Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Janet H (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 7, 2018)

Lovely!  I'd love to spend some time there.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 7, 2018)

mmmm..creamed mushrooms on toast...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2018)

do they ship?


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 8, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> do they ship?



Not sure, Id have to check on that.  I think I took their info.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm going to buy a Lotto ticket and win.  Then I will send everyone (as in you guys) a travel ticket and we will descend on the market and die in heaven...  (or with a belly ache)


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 8, 2018)

And if and when anyone goes, Saturday morning was a pretty good time, not all the vendors were open, but it wasn't has crazy crowded as it usually is.  A lot of Amish Venders as well.  I sat there and watched this Amish girl filling donuts with various flavored creams for about 15 minutes, then watched another twisting soft pretzel for awhile, then off to this Asian vendor and was watching him magically working his wok, which must have been 2 -3 feet in diameter.  Crazy stuff, loved it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 9, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> do they ship?



These folks do and we have gotten nothing but excellent service from them!

https://www.oregonmushrooms.com/


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm going to buy a Lotto ticket and win.  Then I will send everyone (as in you guys) a travel ticket and we will descend on the market and die in heaven...  (or with a belly ache)



Instead of die let's us better DINE!


----------

